# Importer des photos/vidéos dans la pellicule, impossible?



## Ady.mg (10 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir comment importer dans la pellicule de mon ipad que l'on m'a offert il y a quelques jours des photos et vidéos, tout simplement svp
Concrètement, j'utilise mon iphone depuis toujours, il est blindé de photos et vidéos que j'ai prises avec ; je les ai toutes également enregistrés sur mon imac dans Iphotomais après des heures et des heures a chercher partout et avoir tout essayé, rien a faire je ne comprend pas comment faire et n'y parviens pas.
La seule chose que j'ai réussi a faire c'est qu'il se créer dans l'application photo de l'ipad un dossier "événement de mon imac", et le soucis c'est que cela ne me convient pas lol, car j'aimerai continuer au quotidien de transférer les photos et vidéos que je prendrais avec mon iphone a la suite des anciennes et tout cela dans le même dossier.
J'écris beaucoup pour pas grand chose désolé mais c'est pour être le plus clair possible sur ma demande car je n'ai vu personne parler de cela, je dois être le seul a vouloir le faire 

Par avance merci merci si quelqu'un a une solution car je suis enlisé


----------

